# PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Ne



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*

						Die PCGH 09/2018 mit folgenden Artikeln: 51 Grafikkarten im Test, Ryzen-APU-Tuning, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, umfangreiche Vergleichstests (24 120-mm-Lüfter, 8 Titanium-Netzteile, 5 Notebooks mit 144 Hz) sowie vieles mehr. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid - The Awakening (Steam).

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*


----------



## bossbeelze (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*

Defense Grid: The Awakening schön und gut. Aber Steam läßt ja ab 1.1. 2019 XP&Vista fallen.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*

"Computer sagt: "Nein"  joa...ist dann halt so "..was heißt "OC"?...."OverCrass".....hahahahakicher

Das Heft werde ich mir dann im Urlaub schön zu Gemüte führen, sehr schön.

auch wenn alt, aber immer wieder gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZUNZbhnoX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und im Heft is' ja auch nochmal ein Test, demnächst kommen ja auch neue Karten


----------



## Tiavor (1. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*

hmm, Tests Onboard vs Soundkarte vs externe Soundkarte sieht man immer wieder, auch in anderen Zeitungen. Ich glaub ich hab aber noch nie gesehen, dass ein Einsteiger AVR+Boxen mit aufgenommen wurde. Vielleicht wär das mal was fürs nächste mal? Nur um mal den Leuten zu zeigen, dass es solche Optionen gibt und sich auch lohnen. (via optical toslink vom Rechner zum AVR)


----------



## Millesimus (2. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*

Danke für die Artikel zu Gaming unter Linux, freut mich sehr, dass das behandelt wird!
Zum Thema Kernel-Update möchte ich noch ergänzen, dass es auch Rolling Release-Distributionen gibt, welche die neuesten Kernel- und Softwareversionen an ihre Nutzer verteilen und entsprechend für Gaming interessant sein können.


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*



Tiavor schrieb:


> hmm, Tests Onboard vs Soundkarte vs externe Soundkarte sieht man immer wieder, auch in anderen Zeitungen. Ich glaub ich hab aber noch nie gesehen, dass ein Einsteiger AVR+Boxen mit aufgenommen wurde. Vielleicht wär das mal was fürs nächste mal? Nur um mal den Leuten zu zeigen, dass es solche Optionen gibt und sich auch lohnen. (via optical toslink vom Rechner zum AVR)



Bei einem Digitalsignal spielt die verwendete Soundausgabe quasi keine Rolle.


----------



## micha34 (4. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei einem Digitalsignal spielt die verwendete Soundausgabe quasi keine Rolle.



Bei gehobenen Ansprüchen sehr wohl.Das fängt schon beim erstellen des digitalen Signal an und dieses muss auch wieder nach Analog gewandelt werden.
In dieser Kette gibts schon deutliche Unterschiede die hauptsächlich aber bei allerbilligster Hardware auftreten.Im mittleren Qualitätsbereich werden die Unterschiede marginal.


----------



## Khabarak (5. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*

Zum Kommentar bezüglich der NDAs und dass es beim Mitbewerber keinen Shitstorm gab.

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn die Leser erst in der Printausgabe von besagtem NDA (und den Wirrungen darum) erfahren, ist es ihnen unmöglich, davor auch nur den Hauch einer Reaktion zu zeigen.

Auch wenn ich mich hier wiederhole:
Das ändert nichts dran, dass das erstgenannte NDA im Kommentar (das allgemeine von Nvidia) eindeutig auf Zulieferer zugeschnitten ist und Auch dann Berichterstattung eindämmt, wenn ein anderer leakt - man darf ja nur berichten, was schon öffentlich ist und auch keinerlei weiteren Kommentar zu eventuellen Zusatzinfos bringen.
Und dank des allgemeinen NDAs muss der GPU Hersteller nicht mal mehr ein neues NDA schicken, wenn es um ein neues Produkt geht. Das ist ja automatisch abgedeckt.

Edit:


micha34 schrieb:


> Bei gehobenen Ansprüchen sehr wohl.Das fängt schon beim erstellen des digitalen Signal an und dieses muss auch wieder nach Analog gewandelt werden.
> In dieser Kette gibts schon deutliche Unterschiede die hauptsächlich aber bei allerbilligster Hardware auftreten.Im mittleren Qualitätsbereich werden die Unterschiede marginal.



Dann machst du aber ein riesiges Fass auf... 
Dann müsstest du gleich auch noch mehrere Sets an Lautsprechern vorhalten, um deren Varianz und Einfluss darzustellen.
Da ist es doch deutlich handhabbarer, sich bei Soundkarten Tests auf ein paar Headsets / Kopfhöhrer zu beschränken und damit einige Variablen einfach mal auszuschließen.
Und für die Ausgabe an sich gibt es ja auch eigene Tests.
Da wird dann aber für alle die gleiche Soundkarte mit bekannten Eigenschaften verwendet.


Edit2:

Irgendwas stimmt bei euren Graphen beim Netzteil Test nicht - oder es gibt Fehler im Text... dem 1600i Netzteil bescheinigt ihr, alle benötigten Effizienzstufen locker zu erreichen, bei einem anderen merkt ihr an, dass statt 96% bei 50% Last nicht erreicht werden und die Graphen zeigen, dass nicht ein einziges Netzteil zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt die 96% erreicht - erst recht nicht bei 50% Last.


----------



## Noctua (16. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*



Tiavor schrieb:


> hmm, Tests Onboard vs Soundkarte vs externe Soundkarte sieht man immer wieder, auch in anderen Zeitungen. Ich glaub ich hab aber noch nie gesehen, dass ein Einsteiger AVR+Boxen mit aufgenommen wurde. Vielleicht wär das mal was fürs nächste mal? Nur um mal den Leuten zu zeigen, dass es solche Optionen gibt und sich auch lohnen. (via optical toslink vom Rechner zum AVR)


Der Soundkartenvergleich war für mich eine riesige Enttäuschung. Zum Einen scheint nur mit Kopfhörer getestet worden zu sein (und viele die ich kenne verwenden eh USB-Headsets) und zum Anderen wurde die Software komplett ignoriert. Aber gerade die macht viel aus. Wenn ich nämlich keine Bassumleitungsfrequenz oder Entfernung zu den Lautsprechern einstellen kann, bringt mir die beste Soundhardware nichts. Dann klingt es nämlich trotzdem Mist.


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*

Ich finde es mittlerweile echt ein Drama überhaupt eine Ausgabe von euch am Kiosk kaufen zu können.
Alles um mich rum ist da komplett leergefegt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llares (28. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*

Bin noch nicht durch, habe aber zwei Anmerkungen:

1. Vergleich von Soundkarte zu Mainboardsound: den Verweis von Noctua auf die Software finde ich richtig, da sie für mich der Grund ist keinen externen DAC zu nutzen, sondern eine dedizierte Soundkarte (Asus Phoebus Solo). Mangelnde Verstärkung ist kein Grund, kann man notfalls mit einem zusätzlichen Verstärker lösen. Habe ich z.B. um meine Studiokopfhörer mit 250 Ohm vernünftig am Smartphone und am IFE nutzen zu können (auf Flügen). Zum Vergleich hätte ich aber sonst auch noch einen DAC mit rein genommen.

2. 120 mm Lüfter Test: Der Noctua A12x15 ist ohne Frage sehr gut, aber seid ihr sicher, dass die Ausstattungsnote richtig vergeben ist? Hab die Werte gerade nicht vorliegen, aber es ist etwa eine halbe Note Unterschied zum Zweitplatzierten , mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass der A12 einen Entkopplungsrahmen dabei hat. Finde ich persönlich ziemlich happig, wenn dass der einzige Grund für diesen großen Unterschied sein soll.

Ansonsten: Tolle Arbeit! Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. September 2018)

*AW: PCGH 09/2018 (#215): Grafikkarten-Mogelpackungen entlarvt, Onboard gegen Soundkarte, Spiele ohne Grafikkarte mit Ryzen, 24 Lüfter im Test, Titanium-Netzteile u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Defense Grid*



Llares schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht durch, habe aber zwei Anmerkungen:
> 
> 1. Vergleich von Soundkarte zu Mainboardsound: den Verweis von Noctua auf die Software finde ich richtig, da sie für mich der Grund ist keinen externen DAC zu nutzen, sondern eine dedizierte Soundkarte (Asus Phoebus Solo). Mangelnde Verstärkung ist kein Grund, kann man notfalls mit einem zusätzlichen Verstärker lösen. Habe ich z.B. um meine Studiokopfhörer mit 250 Ohm vernünftig am Smartphone und am IFE nutzen zu können (auf Flügen). Zum Vergleich hätte ich aber sonst auch noch einen DAC mit rein genommen.
> 
> ...



Bei Lüftern gibt es leider insgesamt nur sehr wenig Ausstattungsmerkmale, inbesondere wenn man subjektive Elemente (z.B. Beleuchtung) nur gering bewertet. Da kann dann ein Extra mehr oder weniger deutlichen Einfluss haben. Die Ausstattungsnote ihrerseits macht aber nur 20 Prozent der Endnote aus.


----------

